# Wesleyan University Public Safety Dispatcher



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Public Safety Dispatcher
Institution:
*Wesleyan University*

Location:
Middletown, CT

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
05/05/2017

Type:
Full Time

*Job Posting Number*: S00484
*Department*: Public Safety Office-1020
*Job Category*: Staff Posting

*Position Details*: 
Reporting to the Public Safety Dispatcher/Supervisor, the Dispatcher provides specialized security and communication services as the first point of contact for callers and walk-in clients requesting emergency and routine public safety services while dispatching information to public safety personnel as appropriate.

*Responsibilities Include:*

Operates monitors and controls dispatching communications. Analyzes all incoming calls for assistance and decides best course of action. Dispatches information to Officers and Supervisors in response to requested service prioritizing personnel response, responds to routine requests for services
Coordinates emergency responses with Middletown Police Department, Fire and Emergency Medical services. Notify proper emergency services, physical plant, residential life and administration when needed
Monitors fire and intrusion alarm systems, video surveillance systems, and card access systems
Types reports and performs data entry into various databases
Issues parking permits and maintains database
Coordinates room and building openings and closings
Performs a variety of clerical functions in support of the department including issuing keys, receiving payments, issuing receipts, maintaining confidential files
May occasionally provide patrol support for major events
Provide additional support as needed.
This is a full-time, 40 hours per week, position in the Public Safety bargaining unit.
The typical shift is 3:30pm to 1:30am, 4 days per week.
Candidates must be able to meet the demands of a 24/7 operation including shift variability, mandatory overtime, holiday and weekend work.
This position is essential for operations and is required to work during emergency closings.

*Minimum Qualifications*: 
Demonstrated ability to work well under high pressure in emergency situations. Ability to set priorities, take initiative, work efficiently, and work independently. Ability to handle confidential information with discretion and tact.
Must submit to and pass criminal background check, background investigation, driving record check, and psychological testing.

*Preferred Qualifications*: 
Prior experience in public safety dispatch. Related experience in higher education environment. Professional certification.

*Management Competencies*: 
Not Applicable

*Competencies*: 
Composure, Oral communications, Respects diversity, Service to the Wesleyan community, Work environment& safety, Written communications, Commitment to sustainability

*Application Information*
Contact:
Human Resources
Wesleyan University

Phone:
860-685-2100

Online App. Form:
https://careers.wesleyan.edu/postings/5878


----------

